# Jeux vidéo > Jeux vidéo (Discussions générales) > Le coin des développeurs >  Code Sourcing - Site d'aide pour les développeurs

## JossD

Bonjour, je viens vous présenter mon dernier projet en date.

http://www.code-sourcing.com

Ce site a pour vocation de lier demandes d'aide (à la manière des forums, OpenClassrooms, Stackoverflow, ...) et l'open source via Github.

L'intérêt est de pousser plus loin le processus d'aide. 
Combien de dévs bloqués et de contributeurs ont perdu du temps à expliquer leur code par morceaux et détailler leur configuration pendant des messages et des messages ?
Tout cela serait bien plus simple en ouvrant le code source à ceux qui peuvent aider directement.

C'est de là qu'est né le concept de Code Sourcing.

Connectez-vous grâce à votre compte Github , vos dépôts sont listés automatiquement et vous pouvez les placer dans les demandes d'aide en un seul clic sur le logo de Code Sourcing. Facile non ?  ::):

----------


## Grhyll

L'idée est chouette, et le site est beau !

----------

